# Zaxby's Sauce



## Crooked Stick

Have any of you had success duplicating their dipping sauce??


----------



## ROBD

Try this....

Zaxby's Chicken Fingers Dipping Sauce 


1/2 cup mayonnaise (the lemony the better, use Hellman's)
1/4 cup Heinz ketchup
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
lots of black pepper

Mix together the mayo, ketchup and garlic powder blending well. Add worcestershire sauce and blend well. Cover surface of sauce with black pepper until just coated. Blend well. Repeat process covering surface of sauce with
black pepper and stir until blended well. Refrigerate for at least two hours prior to use to allow the flavors to mingle. Serve with chicken fingers!


----------



## Crooked Stick

I figured someone would get me on the right track. I was using the world's greatest mayo DUKES. Maybe this will do it!
Thanks mudlizard


----------



## Hunter Haven

if im not mistaken, it has anchovies in it also


----------



## Murphy

Hunter Haven said:


> if im not mistaken, it has anchovies in it also




The recipe above was printed in the Atl Journal paper and Zaxby's Founder said it was half right 
Most agree its close

Worcestershire has Anchovies in it  Its the tangy flavor you just cant figure out but like anyway


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Zaxby's got the recipe from a chicken strip place here in Athens, Gutheries, and that's a fact.

Funny how that worked out, Gutheries, the original, is long gone, and Zaxby's is hitting the big time.


----------



## Trizey

Dairy Queen used to have a sauce that was very similar, long before Zaxby's.


----------



## tracvend

Zax sauce sucks.....  Why does anyone want the recipe!!!!!!!!!!..  Nah, it's not bad, but still prefer the ranch for dipping the chicken...  To each his own I guess......  Enjoy if you like it....


----------



## maker4life

Twenty five ought six said:


> Zaxby's got the recipe from a chicken strip place here in Athens, Gutheries, and that's a fact.
> 
> Funny how that worked out, Gutheries, the original, is long gone, and Zaxby's is hitting the big time.



The Gutheries in Tallahassee used to stay open late and was right on Tennesse St. with all the bars . Man those strips hit the spot .


----------



## BBQBOSS

Twenty five ought six said:


> Zaxby's got the recipe from a chicken strip place here in Athens, Gutheries, and that's a fact.
> 
> Funny how that worked out, Gutheries, the original, is long gone, and Zaxby's is hitting the big time.



I saw several guthries in Alabama and noticed they put a new one up on Chamblee-Dunwoody Rd.  There was one in Newnan i used to stop at when i traveled but it has closed as well.  I know the original in Athens is gone but there are still some out there.  

Their sauce was far superior to zaxbys any day and so were the chicken fingers.   

the website says they are coming soon to Athens... again!   

http://www.guthrieschicken.com/locations_georgia.php#georgia


----------



## FootLongDawg

tracvend said:


> Zax sauce sucks.....  Why does anyone want the recipe!!!!!!!!!!..  Nah, it's not bad, but still prefer the ranch for dipping the chicken...  To each his own I guess......  Enjoy if you like it....



Amen


----------



## Crooked Stick

tracvend said:


> Zax sauce sucks.....  Why does anyone want the recipe!!!!!!!!!!..  Nah, it's not bad, but still prefer the ranch for dipping the chicken...  To each his own I guess......  Enjoy if you like it....



Because my kids enjoy it.


----------



## BBQBOSS

well after i looked at their (Guthries)  locations i realized there's one 10 minutes from my work so i went and got me a "box"!   The sauce isnt exactly the same (at least it doesnt seem to be) but its close!   

Now i must run 20 miles to work it off!


----------



## Spurhunter1

I love me some Zaxbys sauce on my fries!


----------



## shakey gizzard

tracvend said:


> Zax sauce sucks.....  Why does anyone want the recipe!!!!!!!!!!..  Nah, it's not bad, but still prefer the ranch for dipping the chicken...  To each his own I guess......  Enjoy if you like it....



Id have to agree! but if it gets my kids to eat broccoli


----------



## Junior77

I know how to make it. Next time you are at Zaxby's buy a couple extra they cost .25$.


----------



## nhancedsvt

I'm going to have to try this. I love Zaxby's sauce!


----------



## Spurhunter1

I went today for lunch, looked at the ingrediants, and they do list anchovies. FYI


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

Twenty five ought six said:


> Zaxby's got the recipe from a chicken strip place here in Athens, Gutheries, and that's a fact.
> 
> Funny how that worked out, Gutheries, the original, is long gone, and Zaxby's is hitting the big time.



I think that Zaxby's copied everything on the chicken finger platter from Guthries.

In its later years, the quality of the food and service declined.  Apparently, absentee ownership and lack of oversight did it in.  That place used to be crazy covered up with UGA students at lunch and sometimes dinner and taking in all cash, too.  I'm incessantly amazed at how business owners find ways to screw up cashcows like that one.

Zaxby's definitely surpassed Guthries in quality.

Dang, I may have to get a plate tonight after talking about it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I think that Zaxby's copied everything on the chicken finger platter from Guthries.
> 
> In its later years, the quality of the food and service declined.  Apparently, absentee ownership and lack of oversight did it in.  That place used to be crazy covered up with UGA students at lunch and sometimes dinner and taking in all cash, too.  I'm incessantly amazed at how business owners find ways to screw up cashcows like that one.
> 
> Zaxby's definitely surpassed Guthries in quality.
> 
> Dang, I may have to get a plate tonight after talking about it.



Yep, you used to think Gutheries was printing money and giving it away for free.  

Zaxby's was the upstart, wondered why they were starting out, when Gutheries had such a lock on the chicken strip business.

Gutheries had a great business plan --- one food item offered one way, didn't require any skilled help, no real cooks,--- screwing it up fell into the category of breaking an anvil.


----------



## bigbass07

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yep, you used to think Gutheries was printing money and giving it away for free.
> 
> Zaxby's was the upstart, wondered why they were starting out, when Gutheries had such a lock on the chicken strip business.
> 
> Gutheries had a great business plan --- one food item offered one way, didn't require any skilled help, no real cooks,--- screwing it up fell into the category of breaking an anvil.


the anchovies is the difference if you make it yourself.
gutheries was owned by 2 guys in athens and they spilt so the owner of zaxby's had to change one ingred. in the sauce.use to take the dates there every weekend, $3.95 per 5 finger plate and drink included. basically $10.00 got you full of food and well you know.


----------



## Unclebuck99

Chick-fil-A sauce for the win.


----------



## breadfan

I went to school with Zach and his brother was one of my very good friends BITD. I was in the ninth grade and Zach was a senior and all I can remember about him was his attire. He wore suits and ties and nice button down shirts. Very business like and very cool at the same time and well respected. Good sauce too.


----------



## contender*

My daughter dips EVERYTHING in this stuff. If she finds out we're going to Zaxby's she grabs her money and usually gets me to order her 8 extras. She won't offer to pay for dinner but she'll pay for her extra sauce.


----------



## Fletch_W

Twenty five ought six said:


> Zaxby's got the recipe from a chicken strip place here in Athens, Gutheries, and that's a fact.
> 
> Funny how that worked out, Gutheries, the original, is long gone, and Zaxby's is hitting the big time.



I still crave Guthries. Not a single hungover Sunday morning goes by that I don't want to pull in and get a box of chicken and half-cooked ore-ida crinkle fries. 


The good old days...


----------



## Jranger

Someone post the recipe for the Tongue torch sauce!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W

FYI for you Athens people..


After reading this thread yesterday, we got some chicken fingers from a new place on Baxter called Raising Cane's... they are very good and are a dollar a piece, I had five pieces and some sides leftover from my bbq the day before and I was filled up. 

Not the same as Guthrie's, but good enough.


----------



## 2degrees

Did zacks start at Georgia southern?


----------



## Big Doe Down

BBQBOSS said:


> I saw several guthries in Alabama and noticed they put a new one up on Chamblee-Dunwoody Rd.  There was one in Newnan i used to stop at when i traveled but it has closed as well.  I know the original in Athens is gone but there are still some out there.
> 
> Their sauce was far superior to zaxbys any day and so were the chicken fingers.
> 
> the website says they are coming soon to Athens... again!
> 
> http://www.guthrieschicken.com/locations_georgia.php#georgia



there one in columbus. i dont know why it isnt listed


----------



## Derek

We I was at UGA, I would buy a large drink cup full of the Gutherie's sauce once a week to dip everything in.  cost like $0.50


----------



## BBQBOSS

Jranger said:


> Someone post the recipe for the Tongue torch sauce!!!!!



mix Daves Insanity Habanero hot sauce in with regular hot wing sauce and it will torch whatever body part it touches.


----------



## maker4life

BBQBOSS said:


> mix Daves Insanity Habanero hot sauce in with regular hot wing sauce and it will torch whatever body part it touches.



I had a buddy cover a boiled shrimp in Daves thinking it  was cocktail sauce . Poor boy about cried and went to drinking the slimey ice water that his fish were floating around in !

Good times !


----------



## bnew17

ROBD said:


> Try this....
> 
> Zaxby's Chicken Fingers Dipping Sauce
> 
> 
> 1/2 cup mayonnaise (the lemony the better, use Hellman's)
> 1/4 cup Heinz ketchup
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
> lots of black pepper
> 
> Mix together the mayo, ketchup and garlic powder blending well. Add worcestershire sauce and blend well. Cover surface of sauce with black pepper until just coated. Blend well. Repeat process covering surface of sauce with
> black pepper and stir until blended well. Refrigerate for at least two hours prior to use to allow the flavors to mingle. Serve with chicken fingers!



Is this the orange colored sauce?


----------



## Fletch_W

Yes.


----------



## lanierjm

It did start in Statesboro, Zach's... used to be in a bldg in the parking lot next to Henrys.  Also, they used to serve beer.  Now they are based out of Athens and unfortunatly they dont have anything to do with Georgia Southern.  All their support goes to UGA.  Their original location is long gone.  For anyone who remembers, the new location they are in was a beer store called Johnsons.  (I think that was the name)


----------



## South GA Bow Only

lanierjm said:


> It did start in Statesboro, Zach's... used to be in a bldg in the parking lot next to Henrys.  Also, they used to serve beer.  Now they are based out of Athens and unfortunatly they dont have anything to do with Georgia Southern.  All their support goes to UGA.  Their original location is long gone.  For anyone who remembers, the new location they are in was a beer store called Johnsons.  (I think that was the name)



I remember that store, it closed way back in like 95. I thought it had eagle in the name though but maybe not. I remember sitting on the deck at the original Zax and drinking cold beer. Its a good thing we have Locos now, much better than Zaxby anyway.


----------



## Dub

ROBD said:


> Try this....
> 
> Zaxby's Chicken Fingers Dipping Sauce
> 
> 
> 1/2 cup mayonnaise (the lemony the better, use Hellman's)
> 1/4 cup Heinz ketchup
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
> lots of black pepper
> 
> Mix together the mayo, ketchup and garlic powder blending well. Add worcestershire sauce and blend well. Cover surface of sauce with black pepper until just coated. Blend well. Repeat process covering surface of sauce with
> black pepper and stir until blended well. Refrigerate for at least two hours prior to use to allow the flavors to mingle. Serve with chicken fingers!




Gonna have to give this a try.

I'm not a big fan of their Zax's Sauce, but my family is.   I'll mix a batch of it.....using Duke's and add a small amount of lemon juice.  




Had one of their grilled chicken salads tonight for dinner.   Added some ripe 'maters & cheddar to it.  Was more than I could finish.


----------



## 4HAND

maker4life said:


> The Gutheries in Tallahassee used to stay open late and was right on Tennesse St. with all the bars . Man those strips hit the spot .


Still there, still open.


----------



## jiminbogart

breadfan said:


> I went to school with Zach and his brother was one of my very good friends BITD. I was in the ninth grade and Zach was a senior and all I can remember about him was his attire. He wore suits and ties and nice button down shirts. Very business like and very cool at the same time and well respected. Good sauce too.




Every time we would met that dude for lunch we would tell the hostess when a dandy walked in looking like he stepped off the cover of GQ, bring him to our table. Never failed. They bought him to the table every time.

The sauce sucks. Raising Canes is better across the board. I will admit the fingers dipped in hot honey mustard are good though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

lanierjm said:


> It did start in Statesboro, Zach's... used to be in a bldg in the parking lot next to Henrys.  Also, they used to serve beer.  Now they are based out of Athens and unfortunatly they dont have anything to do with Georgia Southern.  All their support goes to UGA.  Their original location is long gone.  For anyone who remembers, the new location they are in was a beer store called Johnsons.  (I think that was the name)


Johnson's was the name. Wrote MANY a check there when I was at GSU.


----------

